# Problem mit create-Statement



## evol (1. Jul 2004)

hi!

ich lese aus einer datenbank datensätze aus und kann kann mir mit drücken eines buttons jeweils den nächsten datensatz holen. 
wenn ich nun aber einen button mache der mittels der .previous() methode den vorigen liefern soll funktioniert das nicht wenn ich mein statement einfach mit

conn.createStatement()

erzeuge.

hierfür muss ich beim erzeugen des statement den scrolltype und die concurrency festlegen, aber wo mach ich das?

danke schonmal...


----------



## thE_29 (1. Jul 2004)

das ist weil dein Statement, bzw dein Resultset nur nach vorne gehen kann!

schau mal was dir das zurück gibt

Resultset.getFetchDirection()


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Jul 2004)

Verschoben: JDBC.


----------



## evol (1. Jul 2004)

da krieg ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

Result set type is TYPE_FORWARD_ONLY 0 null

...


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Jul 2004)

Probiere doch mal folgende Methode aus:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/sql/Connection.html#createStatement(int, int)


----------



## evol (1. Jul 2004)

dann krieg ich die...

Errorjava.lang.StringIndexOutOfBoundsException: String index out of range: -1String index out of range: -1
Errorjava.lang.NullPointerExceptionnull

kann es sein dass mein Statement und ResultSet falsch initialisiert ist?

bin echt totaler anfänger  ???:L


----------

